
Why I’m finally convinced it's time to stop saying “you guys” - dankohn1
http://www.vox.com/2015/6/11/8761227/you-guys-sexism-language?utm_source=digg
======
mjwhansen
I'm torn about this.

On the one hand, I can see how it isn't the most inclusive language. Saying
"you guys" is like using "he" as a default pronoun and kind of outdated in a
world that's trying to be more inclusive. Just because it sounds natural to
say doesn't mean it's proper.

On the other hand, "you guys" is the New England/Northeast version of you
plural, and is the most natural for me to say. "Y'all" sounds stupid coming
out of my mouth, "you all" sounds like I'm purposefully trying not to say
y'all, "you people" is decidedly not acceptable, "you girls" sounds even MORE
sexist...

Sometimes, you just can't win.

~~~
27182818284
>Sometimes, you just can't win.

folks? people? etc?

"Alright folks, let's get back on topic."

"Alright people, let's get back on topic."

"You folks going to happy hour?"

------
dylanjermiah
"You guys" is gender neutral to me.

------
kazinator
"You guys" is not only used to denote an all-male or mixed-gender group.

Evidently, Jenée Desmond-Harris is unaware that girls also use "you guys" to
refer to their _all-female_ peer groups!

It's clear from the all-female usage that "you guys" does not mean anything
like "you group of males, and ... some less important people".

------
JoeAltmaier
Its a necessary part of speech, similar to the german Ihr (yall) and Ihren
(all yall). It sounds funny to some Americans, but they use other made-up
crutches to work around it. If yall used it regularly, it'd seem perfectly
natural to yall.

------
Jun8
Previous thread discussing this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9211180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9211180).

------
kbd
Another reason everyone should get comfortable with using y'all as a
real/acceptable word in English.

~~~
dylanjermiah
I don't know why, but I really don't like saying or hearing "y'all"

~~~
kazinator
It's still currently an element of some dialects of American english that will
stigmatize you as belonging to a certain class.

People not belonging to such a class use "y'all" jokingly in situations where
everyone knows it.

------
Thetawaves
what the fuck

